# Laptop beeps on startup,Random blackscreen and repeating sounds



## BueSt0ne (May 25, 2015)

This has been happening for a while now, whenever im playing counter strike:global offensive, my laptop monitor suddenly turns black and i hear a constant repeat of the last sound played. Usually gunshots. Then, when i turn off my laptop and turn it back on, i get a single quick beep. Very unsettling. Please help!


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Try updating your Graphics driver, or reverting if it was recently updated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the Make and Model # of your laptop? 
When you boot your computer, it should have a single beep, this is the POST code that all of your Hardware tested fine and the computer can now boot. 
As for your computer turning black, it sounds like your laptop is over heating. As Panther said, update your Video driver first from your laptop manufacturers support/download drivers page.
Also, be sure the bottom of the laptop has plenty of ventilation. (eg) it is not used on a bed, or carpet. consider a Laptop cooling pad. Laptops are not ideal for Game play, if you are a serious gamer you would want to use a Desktop.


----------

